# Google introduces Chromecast to stream content to TV



## quagmire (Jul 24, 2013)

Google Chrome Blog: From TVs to tablets: Everything you love, across all your screens



*images.scribblelive.com/2013/7/24/600d6ddb-4ec6-4bca-978e-65b3e1295434_500.png









> Introducing Chromecast
> 
> To help make it easy to bring your favorite online entertainment to the biggest screen in your house—the TV—we’re introducing Chromecast. Chromecast is a small and affordable ($35) device that you simply plug in to your high-definition (HD) TV and it allows you to use your phone, tablet or laptop to "cast" online content to your TV screen. It works with Netflix, YouTube, Google Play Movies & TV, and Google Play Music, with more apps like Pandora coming soon. With Chromecast, we wanted to create an easy solution that works for everyone, for every TV in the house.
> 
> ...







Spoiler



*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/07/chromecast-h2g2-42-fcc.jpg




*Chromecast hardware specs*

Marvell DE3005  SoC Product Brief
- Armada 15002  
- built-in GPU Vivante GC1000(3D graphics GC1000 core)
- ARM v7
- Micron D9PXV 4Gb RAM 
- Micron 4GB flash memory 
- AzureWave chip - WiFi 


-Anandtech


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2013)

After Online Advertising, seems like Google is spreading its wings to TV advertising also.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 25, 2013)

Unfortunately Chromecast doesn't let you play local content on your TV.

Also Chromecast does not have an entirely new UI designed for TV like Apple TV/Roku.


----------



## raksrules (Jul 25, 2013)

Waiting for someone to hack into this device to display entire phone screen on TV. That would be awesome then.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 25, 2013)

^Disussion has already begun on XDA    : Chromecast hardware specs + Miracast/WiDi support discussion? - xda-developers


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2013)

raksrules said:


> Waiting for someone to hack into this device to display entire phone screen on TV. That would be awesome then.



 also I wish their would be like Airplay gaming


----------



## VasStrokov (Aug 5, 2013)




----------

